# Fixing a weak kickstand?



## guzziworksman (Oct 31, 2020)

The kickstand on my Luxury Liner won't snap smartly into place and stay there. Anybody have a fix for that - replace/shim the spring, etc?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't remember exactly what mine looks like. I have shimmed springs but if I can find a replacement spring that's my preferred way to fix one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Nov 1, 2020)

I have found that over time and multiple uses, the front plate that the leg rides on gets pushed back. I take a large crescent wrench and pull the plate back out. A little bit at a time until it functions properly.


----------



## nightrider (Oct 22, 2022)

Gordon said:


> I have found that over time and multiple uses, the front plate that the leg rides on gets pushed back. I take a large crescent wrench and pull the plate back out. A little bit at a time until it functions properly.



I just used this method. My sliding plate is actually worn down with a good bit of metal loss (how does that happen?). Functions great now! Thanks for the tip.


----------

